# MFA admission Consulting



## Nithesh Wazenn (Apr 17, 2014)

MFA application


----------



## GMF (Apr 17, 2014)

Umm..I would say it's totally unnecessary to hire someone as a consultant to get into an MFA program. What'll matter most is your personal essay and portfolio sample.


----------

